# Snapping!



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok I had an incident with Maggie tonight and an hoping someone can tell me the best way to handle it next time. She has started getting very pisessive over certain things she picks up outside. Tonight it was a plastic fork which she carried all the way home. When we got inside I tried to take it off get and she stared really snarling and showing teeth! Managed to grab the fork off her and out her in time out. She has done this on one or two other occasions in the pAst two wks, it's not easy to predict what will do it as done things she is quite happy to let u take off her. 
I can't believe my baby girl has started doing this! We practiced leave it and she is fine with food. I want to know the vest way to tackle this so I get my happy dog back. 
Emma x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

did you try and trade her for it. use something that is of high value to her, chiken, chees he fave toy. 


try the ball trading game, 2 balls which ever one you have is the one that needs to be the most interesting. boince it tease her with it. only when she drops her ball do you throw your ball. once she dopes this every timemake it that she eather drops the ball at your feet or in your hand before your ball gets thrown. 

also try playing tug, get her playing, then tell her to leave, removing the toy from her, when she lets go prase her and resume the game. do this several times. she should learn that she needs to leave the toy when you say.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Emma,
I can only advise on what I would have done. I would try to get the dog to drop the object straight away and not let the dog carry it home and get possessive over it. Do you take training treats out with you when you walk? If Obi picks something up that i don't want him to have I get him to drop it and reward immediately with a treat (well except his ball that is!)
.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh and if you are ever woried about a dog snapping keep it on a lead when removing the obgect so you can controle the dogs movements.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Still had her on the lead. Think my main mistake was I went out without treats. I can do tug and trading in the house over toys. It's the things she randomly finds outside. Can't believe she was like that. She is usually so lovely. Was more annoyed at myself as it's so out of character that I know it's prob something I'm doing. Oh well today is another day. Claire u are prob right about the holding it till home it was just due to lack of treats. Will make sure I have them with me today. Thanks for the suggestions guys. Emma x


----------

